# Been Thinking About Moving to the United States



## Gypo Logger (Nov 18, 2016)

Idaho, Oklahoma, even Washington will do. Anywere there is wood. I just want to be comfortable in my own skin. Kentucky and Tennesee are places I really like.
All the best, I really love you people.I am really hoping that Patty will sponsor me.


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 18, 2016)

Tough winter then?


----------



## bitzer (Nov 18, 2016)

You stay the hell out you bastard! Seriously though John you ever been to Wisconsin? You'll get your fill of winter but you get all the other seasons too.


----------



## Marshy (Nov 18, 2016)

I'll say it, DONT MOVE HERE.


----------



## catbuster (Nov 18, 2016)

Hmm, exactly the opposite of a lot of people here.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 18, 2016)

bitzer said:


> You stay the hell out you bastard! Seriously though John you ever been to Wisconsin? You'll get your fill of winter but you get all the other seasons too.


Lol. Never been to Wisconsin, but I've been to Michigan and Minnesota. It probably gets colder there than here.
Minus 10f is ok here as the climate is semi arid.
Is the United States like it is in the movies? Do I need any guns if I move there? All I have is an old Marlin 30-30.


----------



## rwoods (Nov 18, 2016)

Come on down to Tennessee. We need all the interesting characters we can get. Already have plenty of Docs from eastern Canada - don't know whether that helps or hurts your choice. Ron


----------



## bitzer (Nov 18, 2016)

Gypo Logger said:


> Lol. Never been to Wisconsin, but I've been to Michigan and Minnesota. It probably gets colder there than here.
> Minus 10f is ok here as the climate is semi arid.
> Is the United States like it is in the movies? Do I need any guns if I move there? All I have is an old Marlin 30-30.


Wi is a lot like Minnesota and I can't say much for lower mich. We do drink more beer here tho and eat lots of cheese and brats. You will need more guns then that. I have a Marlin 30-30 and a Remington 870. You will need a shot gun. Can you drink beer and still be accurate?


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2016)

If you can stand running into people wherever you turn then Eastern US. We've been hosting an a**hoe convention for the past 30 years and its growing, just saying. I've always have loved my Canuck folks who have been by far better people than my own. Hope you find a great place.


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 18, 2016)

Gypo Logger said:


> Lol. Never been to Wisconsin, but I've been to Michigan and Minnesota. It probably gets colder there than here.
> Minus 10f is ok here as the climate is semi arid.
> Is the United States like it is in the movies? Do I need any guns if I move there? All I have is an old Marlin 30-30.


Have you seen breaking bad? cause its pretty accurate from what i hear

You wont really need a pistol everywhere you go, but it sure is handy when you do.

Don't get hurt, cause then its a long walk back to Canada since yer car, house, daughters will all be in hock.

But most jobs have an open market as long as you can look em in the eye and lie about yer citizenship status... docters might (i hope) check references no one else does.

Weed is legal in like 6 states now so theres that...

Otherwise DON'T MOVE HERE!


----------



## chucker (Nov 18, 2016)

"Minnesota friendly" is our new moto! just bring all the beer you can on the move here!! no need for ice to keep your/mine beer cold as winter has a habit of being here with out notice?? lol we also have two season's winter is coming and well it's here ! when do we expect you?


----------



## Lowhog (Nov 18, 2016)

chucker said:


> "Minnesota friendly" is our new moto! just bring all the beer you can on the move here!! no need for ice to keep your/mine beer cold as winter has a habit of being here with out notice?? lol we also have two season's winter is coming and well it's here ! when do we expect you?


Not far from Deer Creek are you Chucker. Been through Pillager many times on my way to Brainerd.


----------



## slowp (Nov 18, 2016)

Yes, Minniesoda is the place to be. Move there.

Don't move here.


----------



## Lowhog (Nov 18, 2016)

slowp said:


> Yes, Minniesoda is the place to be. Move there.
> 
> Don't move here.


Today is not the day for Minnesota. One heck of a blizzard.


----------



## chucker (Nov 18, 2016)

slowp said:


> Yes, Minniesoda is the place to be. Move there.
> 
> Don't move here.


gypo, don't mind slowp.. she don't like beer sober or cold. lol


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 18, 2016)

Thanks all for the kind posts and the warm welcome. Im visualizing a nice place in the mountains, off the grid and snow in the winter with lots of wood. The tree I love the most is one I leave on the stump.
Lots of in common around here.
Been thinkig of a place where I can have some black cherry trees. Nature rocks!
Love you guys and Patty Who I'd really hang about with.


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 18, 2016)

Damn son you need to get some variety in your diet...


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 18, 2016)

Make sure you live in a cull-de-sack when make the move .


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Nov 19, 2016)

Been beveraging again? Toilet wine this time?


----------



## rwoods (Nov 19, 2016)

Gypo Logger said:


> Thanks all for the kind posts and the warm welcome. Im visualizing a nice place in the mountains, off the grid and snow in the winter with lots of wood. The tree I love the most is one I leave on the stump.
> Lots of in common around here.
> Been thinkig of a place where I can have some black cherry trees. Nature rocks!
> Love you guys and Patty Who I'd really hang about with.



Pick carefully in Tennessee if you want dependable snow.

I hear the UP only has two seasons - swatting and shoveling. Never been there but told it is otherwise beautiful.

Ron


----------



## TN woodcutter (Nov 19, 2016)

Come on down to TN! Plenty of good wood to cut, nice mountains, a little snow here and there, a bit of fire. Everything a man can want, to be honest.


----------



## madhatte (Nov 19, 2016)

It's hard telling whether moving here would be a good idea or not, timber cutting wise. Maybe get in on the Big Thorne sale in the Tongass? I have heard quite a few calls for cutters on that project.


----------



## 1270d (Nov 20, 2016)

madhatte said:


> It's hard telling whether moving here would be a good idea or not, timber cutting wise. Maybe get in on the Big Thorne sale in the Tongass? I have heard quite a few calls for cutters on that project.


That's only a thousand acre clear-cut isn't it. Probably wouldn't pay to chase small jobs like that. 

I believe one of my cousins is falling on big thorne now.


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 20, 2016)

I'm not real familiar with the Tongass, but its south east Alaska, 1000 acres would keep guys going for quite a while, big timber, and thick too, also going to be steep ground.

Not as simple as driving a feller buncher through and clearing 2-3 acres a day per machine.

Likely going to be a lot of hand falling and bucking, once down to a manageable size the tops can be processed but not much else.

Also likely to be a bunch of Helicopter units, imagine if you will line skidding 80 acres with one skidder that can only drag 3-4 logs at a time, and has a 10-20 minute turn time. Just this skidder is flying and burning about 900 times the fuel.

Couple that with it being in Alaska, you only get about 6 months in a good year that is workable, or less. 

Some of the 80 acre units here can take months to complete, longer if road building is involved.


----------



## Bwildered (Nov 20, 2016)

Gypo Logger said:


> Idaho, Oklahoma, even Washington will do. Anywere there is wood. I just want to be comfortable in my own skin. Kentucky and Tennesee are places I really like.
> All the best, I really love you people.I am really hoping that Patty will sponsor me.


You might have use another strategy to get the girls down there, they love the lumberjack thing but the lumbersexual craze means they have to go through a lot of dead wood before they get the real thing.
Realmanski


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 20, 2016)

John, did you forget that your not even allowed across the border? lol


----------



## madhatte (Nov 21, 2016)

1270d said:


> That's only a thousand acre clear-cut isn't it.



150 MMBF is no small potatoes these days.


----------



## 1270d (Nov 21, 2016)

madhatte said:


> 150 MMBF is no small potatoes these days.




I posted in jest. The thousand acre cut is huge in my book, let alone the size of big thorne in reality. 

Not sure where I had picked up that number but it sure was off. Thanks for the link madhatte


----------



## madhatte (Nov 21, 2016)

Yer welcome!


----------



## bitzer (Nov 21, 2016)

That should be about 300 big trees right? Give or take?


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 21, 2016)

around 42000 trees if they are around 3500 bf per tree... ish... or 1,260 weeks of labor at roughly 1 hr per tree, probably more, much more


----------



## madhatte (Nov 22, 2016)

Those numbers sound about right to me, especially after you factor in helicopter time and bucking, since most of this will be on roadless land.


----------



## bitzer (Nov 22, 2016)

Like you nerds did the numbers. I figured half a million feet a tree. They will be done in no time!


----------



## Del_ (Nov 22, 2016)

John come on down to Georgia. You would be raising the average I.Q.!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 22, 2016)

northmanlogging said:


> Have you seen breaking bad? cause its pretty accurate from what i hear
> 
> You wont really need a pistol everywhere you go, but it sure is handy when you do.
> 
> ...


Just realized I'm a democrat in a reblicans body.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 22, 2016)

Del_ said:


> John come on down to Georgia. You would be raising the average I.Q.!


Would really love to visit Georgia, but so hot there. New Jersey has alot of wood as does New York , I have seen it before and it is growing faster than we can cut it down.


----------



## Tenderfoot (Nov 23, 2016)

Gypo Logger said:


> Would really love to visit Georgia, but so hot there. New Jersey has alot of wood as does New York , I have seen it before and it is growing faster than we can cut it down.


There is a lot of wood in CT too, I get 10 cords at a time dumped on me for free. More then the mills will take, honestly. It will be a different market then you are used to, but you can make it work. The Taxes are high in CT, NY, and NJ. Lots of iron in the wood too. Spend a lot of time with damaged chains. The North East is not a good place to be for a logger. Lots of small lots and not a lot of money plus high taxes. I would go west or south, but that is just me.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 26, 2016)

The super sexy lead singer of the Pretenders just told me I need to move to Ohio. Wow, do I ever love her. Wish I had the honour of her being in the same room as I.


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 26, 2016)

Chrissie would eat you alive man...


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 26, 2016)

ye ever notice how there are only 2 songs about Ohio, neither one of them are like really proud of Ohio...


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 26, 2016)

I never really noticed any negativity in song about Ohio, but when the police pulled me over in that state, they showed me nothing except for big respect.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 26, 2016)

I hear you brother, however, some women are worth jumping through hoops for.


northmanlogging said:


> Chrissie would eat you alive man...


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 27, 2016)

back to Ohio, home town turned into a strip mall, and child hood lost.

Ohie c,s,n,y 4 dead in ohio...


----------



## madhatte (Nov 27, 2016)

Ha! Those are the first two songs I thought of, too!


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 27, 2016)

Are there any more?


----------



## Westboastfaller (Nov 28, 2016)

northmanlogging said:


> I'm not real familiar with the Tongass, but its south east Alaska, 1000 acres would keep guys going for quite a while, big timber, and thick too, also going to be steep ground.
> 
> Not as simple as driving a feller buncher through and clearing 2-3 acres a day per machine.
> 
> ...


 Your info is a little misleading to say the least. 10 to 20 min turns...they better be slinging out gold.. haha. You definitely want to be under two minute turns. I looked at the maps and they will have their drop zones
mainly on old roads from previous blocks just below the heli blocks then truck from there. Even if it was going to the water they would still truck it to the water if roads are there. Long turns don't pay.
Heli logging is not what takes so long, it's the heli falling and due diligence that takes so long and is expensive in comparison. 3.5 - 5 days an acre on average and 1.5 - 2.5 days for conventional (non limbing & very minimal bucking) . Sometimes there is very little that is fly wood and a lot of time waisted chasing **** all day. They run two pilots that switch off through a 12 hour day. One Vertol can keep up to 30 fallers in the wood of today. One machine may be on multiple jobs just to keep going. Lots of hot logging. The POW job in Thorne bay looks to be about 15-20% heli



madhatte said:


> 150 MMBF is no small potatoes these days.


 Thanks for the link. Now I get to pick your brain. I spent a few years on POW and in Ketchikan.
149,000,000 MBF ÷ 1200 was 124,167 Cunits X 2.8 = 349,000 Metres square (M3)
14-17 Cunits or 40-50 M3 would be a truck load.
At 8,500 acres it only works out to about one truck load per acres? it looks to me that it's approximately 80% mechanical logging which should give a lot more volume. I see a lot of small blocks off old blocks so much of it have been high graded already I would assume. Maybe certain size timber there is no stumpage fee therefore it's not in the count?
IDK seems awfully low to me. it's also a 6 to 10 year plan, say 1000 loads a year?


----------



## windthrown (Nov 28, 2016)

Gypo Logger said:


> Lol. Never been to Wisconsin, but I've been to Michigan and Minnesota. It probably gets colder there than here.
> Minus 10f is ok here as the climate is semi arid.
> Is the United States like it is in the movies? Do I need any guns if I move there? All I have is an old Marlin 30-30.



An old Marlin 30-30 is a great gun, and my favorite 30 caliber rifle. I love the lever action. 

Come on down. Fill the vacuum from all the flaming liberals here like Miley Cyrus moving to Canada after Trump winning the election. Do not move to California. I may be moving to Idaho soon myself (after my mom passes) as this state is so full of flaming left wingers it has become intolerable. Also the real estate and rent prices here have become too high. Eastern Oregon is still good though. I may settle for moving there and avoid paying real estate capital gains taxes on my house sale here.


----------



## windthrown (Nov 28, 2016)

And if you have $300k USD, you can buy my place! Right in the heart of North Oregon Cascade logging country. Logging trucks pass by my house at a rate of about 30 a day. This place is surrounded by the Mt Hood National Forest and the Portland Bull Run Water shed which are mostly planted with Douglas firs. Its 45 minutes from PDX airport, but very remote and away from the city, or even any small towns. The towns that were out this way 100 years ago are long gone. I can heat this place on 3-4 cords a year of DF, pine and some mixed hardwoods. There are lots of falling/logging jobs here. My neighbors are a tree farm, a cattle ranch, and a sheep/horse pasture. It snows here in winter but not a lot. The coldest recorded winter temp here was +4 deg. F. The coldest I have had here was +7 deg. F. The hottest it has been here was 95 deg. F. I do get a lot of rain here though: the average is 80 inches a year. But I have a well that does not quit. Ever. And it is some of the purest water in the US.


----------



## madhatte (Nov 28, 2016)

northmanlogging said:


> Are there any more?



I sure can't think of any.


----------



## slowp (Nov 28, 2016)

madhatte said:


> I sure can't think of any.



Maybe more. More people got shot there today. 

Did the slash get burned?


----------



## madhatte (Nov 28, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> Thanks for the link. Now I get to pick your brain. I spent a few years on POW and in Ketchikan.
> 149,000,000 MBF ÷ 1200 was 124,167 Cunits X 2.8 = 349,000 Metres square (M3)
> 14-17 Cunits or 40-50 M3 would be a truck load.
> At 8,500 acres it only works out to about one truck load per acres? it looks to me that it's approximately 80% mechanical logging which should give a lot more volume. I see a lot of small blocks off old blocks so much of it have been high graded already I would assume. Maybe certain size timber there is no stumpage fee therefore it's not in the count?
> IDK seems awfully low to me. it's also a 6 to 10 year plan, say 1000 loads a year?



Yeah, I'm not sure of the logistics. I think it's largely helicopter ground, so that stretches things out a bit. I'm also not sure how the taper equations work when converting from mbf to m^3. I know it's not a straight 1-to-1, as it's not a clean conversion even from bf to cubic feet. I'd estimate a bit low like maybe 20% to accommodate the error and catch the overrun on the other side as bonus. Hopefully this is a scaled sale rather than a lump sum so that's not too much of a loss.



slowp said:


> More people got shot there today.



Uggh, I wish we could knock that off.


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 28, 2016)

slowp said:


> Maybe more. More people got shot there today.
> 
> Did the slash get burned?



Haven't read the news yet... been avoiding it for awhile...

Slash not burned all the way yet, holidays, work, wind, dentist, welding projects, tires for dumper truck... but tomorrow, tomorrow that shizz is gettin lit yo.

About 2/3's of the brush is ashes now, so one or 2 good days of a hot fire should take care of the rest.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Nov 28, 2016)

madhatte said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure of the logistics. I think it's largely helicopter ground, so that stretches things out a bit.


Its tough to look at the ROD map on my phone as I can only see a section at a time.
At a second glance as well reading on a bit more I see the almost 2300 acres of second growth is commercial thinning.
The 6200 acres old growth looks to be about half heli with all the heli shaded purple indicating a partial cut I do believe. The massive size of a few of the heli blocks would be another indication.
Which makes sense why the volume to area would be so low.





madhatte said:


> I'm also not sure how the taper equations work when converting from mbf to m^3. I know it's not a straight 1-to-1, as it's not a clean conversion even from bf to cubic feet. I'd estimate a bit low like maybe 20% to accommodate the error and catch the overrun on the other side as bonus. Hopefully this is a scaled sale rather than a lump sum so that's not too much of a loss.


IDK 'me' man? I do get the true form of a calculated product and the breakdown of volume on a cylindrical taper. Having said that...hell no! I can't 'help you'.

The Smalian's formula will be closer to actual volume as it breaks down to m2
(1 cm)
Demention + demention ÷ 2 × L=
× 10,000 = V

The USFS system only breaks down to 0.1 of a foot or 1.2" but would actually be closer to an actual MBF. I read 3% to 7% would be the standard different. I couldn't see m2 being more than a 4 - 8% spread. I for one,, personally LOVE the way you roll with the 20% but I'd have to say ...if you ever came up with loose numbers in this socialistic crazy azz chain of comand army state I live,,
....they wound not kill you but they would send you up into no man's land (like the Yukon) to spend the last of your days earning your keeps & beer through 'your' great great wealth of knowledge of saws, off of previously banished, disgraced southern cops. seriously!


----------



## madhatte (Nov 29, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> IDK 'me' man?



Meters ^ cubed (I wish super- and subscript were a thing on this messageboard software)

The equation we use for actual volume mostly hereabouts is the Flewlling 2-point equation which I can't recall off the top of my head. What I use as a quick estimate is the frustrum of a cone which is 1/2 DBH squared times pi times height divided by somewhere between three or four depending on visible taper. That'll give you a board-foot volume pretty quickly. Divide by 12 for cubic foot. Further divide by 27 for cunit. These are very rough numbers and do not account for topwood at all.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Nov 29, 2016)

madhatte said:


> Meters ^ cubed (I wish super- and subscript were a thing on this messageboard software)
> 
> divide by 27 for cunit.


27? 100 cubes to a cunit right?
Have to check that formula out later.

I keep a mental calculation as I go sometimes.
I will eyeball it if I know it's going to fly, 36' Cedar boned out to 8 inches is a 'bingo' at 9,500lb on a down hill pull.
That range and bigger I measure. Ones under that range I estimate the butt in inches.
Say it's a 16" and 8 " at 12.5 meters then I have a 12" average at 41ft . I need 35.3 cubic fT to = m3.
At 35 ft, I'm in the ball park with 6 ft to fill the gaps,, I'll call it a 'metre'.
All this going on whlie walking the log and singing .. "she loves me she loves me not",
as I sever each branch.

It's a funny County, I was in grade 6 when we went to the metric system but inches and pounds are not going away ever.

"Metric is a better system" ,,When it's a better system, that is. Our bucking dia are in inches and lengths in metres.


----------



## madhatte (Nov 29, 2016)

Units, yo. Always a mess. Isn't a cunit just a cubic yard? Oughta be 27 cubic feet. So with a meter being 39" vs 36" to a yard, 35.3 cf to a meter vs 27 to a cubic yard makes good sense.


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 29, 2016)

I hates metrics... i hates its


----------



## hseII (Nov 29, 2016)

Gypo Logger said:


> Idaho, Oklahoma, even Washington will do. Anywere there is wood. I just want to be comfortable in my own skin. Kentucky and Tennesee are places I really like.
> All the best, I really love you people.I am really hoping that Patty will sponsor me.



There are only fences in Oklahoma to stop the wind; 3 strand at best. 

There is a reason there are so many wind turbines on I-40.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Nov 29, 2016)

madhatte said:


> Units, yo. Always a mess.
> 
> Oughta be 27 cubic feet. So with a meter being 39" vs 36" to a yard, 35.3 cf to a meter vs 27 to a cubic yard makes good sense.


 makes great sense to me.
I have no idea for the life of me why the light wasn't going on when you said 27?
Even know I thought you were thinking that. The hamster was asleep at the wheel that time.



madhatte said:


> Units, yo. Always a mess. Isn't a cunit just a cubic yard?


 Its actually the volume of 100 f^3 It's funny because when I lived up in the pan all the heli cutters were talking mbf & Cunits and I thought "why in the heck are they using metric in the AK?...lol
I thought Cunit was the proper term for cubic metre. It just sounds soooo metric to me. 
I see it's not widely used by the USDA. 
More of a heli thing I guess. It's a good measurement for heli because it's in the power of 10 and bucking cards are on the conservative side. your just need to know your weight per f^3


----------



## giver (Nov 29, 2016)

northmanlogging said:


> I hates metrics... i hates its


So do all of us in Canada.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Nov 29, 2016)

giver said:


> So do all of us in Canada.


 Now how non canadian to Bitçh after 37 yrs.
Please just do the Canadian thing and Bitçh for three days and take it dry.
This is a long standing system that we acually enjoy. Taking it dry that is.,,well we must??


----------



## madhatte (Nov 29, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> Its actually the volume of 100 f^3 It's funny because when I lived up in the pan all the heli cutters were talking mbf & Cunits and I thought "why in the heck are they using metric in the AK?...lol
> I thought Cunit was the proper term for cubic metre. It just sounds soooo metric to me.



Huh. Then a Cunit is just under 4 cubic yards, which is super weird but also super metric-sounding. I think my head might break.


----------



## SliverPicker (Nov 29, 2016)

You wouldn't like the U.P. The trees are small and the only cherries are in the extreme south east part. The skeeters are the size of grapes and the woodticks are thick. 

Q. What do they do in the U.P. during the summer? A. If it falls on a Saturday they have a picnic.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Nov 29, 2016)

madhatte said:


> Huh. Then a Cunit is just under 4 cubic yards, which is super weird but also super metric-sounding. I think my head might break.


Lol
Yeah it's roughly 3.7 cubic yards and 2.8 cu. m
It sure is metric soundings as well holds the power of 10 in relation to cf to a cunit as does metric.
It's a clean conversion and helps with weight perspective. Another one for the trick bag for me. The 12= 1 system makes for easy conversions by 10 as well once it has been squared by 12, not that I can use it at this time.


----------



## windthrown (Nov 30, 2016)

giver said:


> So do all of us in Canada.



There was always a conversion factor in Canada though. I remember when Canada had Imperial gallons. Which was roughly 1.2 US gallons. Back then the Canadian Dollar was $0.80 cents US. Now... esh, its $0.74 US cents. Not even 6 bits.


----------



## windthrown (Nov 30, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> Now how non canadian to Bitçh after 37 yrs.
> Please just do the Canadian thing and Bitçh for three days and take it dry.
> This is a long standing system that we acually enjoy. Taking it dry that is.,,well we must??



Dry? In the bathtub capital of the world? Hmmmmm....


----------



## Johnny Yooper (Dec 5, 2016)

SliverPicker said:


> You wouldn't like the U.P. The trees are small and the only cherries are in the extreme south east part. The skeeters are the size of grapes and the woodticks are thick.
> 
> Q. What do they do in the U.P. during the summer? A. If it falls on a Saturday they have a picnic.



+1 on that. And people think they use tennis rackets up there for playing tennis. Nope.......swattin' skeeters. Down here in the tropics (Wisconsin) I get asked what's the weather like being that close to Lake Superior? Easy reply: 9 months of winter and 3 months of bad sledding.


----------



## Big Block (Dec 6, 2016)

Well New Mexico sucks other than the lax gun laws. I was just in Utah now that place is nice! same lax gun laws too!


----------



## windthrown (Dec 6, 2016)

Big Block said:


> Well New Mexico sucks other than the lax gun laws. I was just in Utah now that place is nice! same lax gun laws too!



Buuuuttttt..... the booze laws in Utah are really bad. Like you can only buy 3.2 beer in the stores. They look like Bud and Corona, but they are all light beers. For any "real" beer, you have to go to a state liquor store and pay for beer by the each. Want a case of beer? That is the same price as 24 single beers. 

The off-roading in Utah is exceptional, especially around Moab. Utah and Southestern Idaho are flooded with Mormons though. Gun laws are pretty lax in all the western states except California. OryGun is getting worse (but the sheriff offices are not enforcing the new gun transfer laws passed here by the libs in Portland). 

And of course the US west is weed friendly now too. AK, CO, WA, OR, CA, and NV are all legal to smoke rec weed in (and most allow you to grow your own).


----------



## Big Block (Dec 6, 2016)

Very true about the liquor laws I forgot about that. I was sick while I was up there so I wasn't thinking about it then. I do like my vodka mixers and good scotch. ideally I'd like to move to Alaska, Washington, Oregon maybe Colorado. Some place that actually gets some snow.


----------



## SliverPicker (Dec 6, 2016)

Nowdays COLORADO is a just a misspelling for CALIFORNIA. Don't consider it if you are a sane individual.

Q: How do you leave Colorado with a million bucks? A: Arrive with three Millon.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 7, 2016)

Big Block said:


> Very true about the liquor laws I forgot about that. I was sick while I was up there so I wasn't thinking about it then. I do like my vodka mixers and good scotch. ideally I'd like to move to Alaska, Washington, Oregon maybe Colorado. Some place that actually gets some snow.



We should trade places then; you can move here to Oregon and I can move to New Mexico. You can have the snow. Its piled up all over my property after a good dump the other day. I quite the ski patrol as well. I have had enough of skiing and snow and avalanches and driving in ice and snow.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 7, 2016)

SliverPicker said:


> Nowdays COLORADO is a just a misspelling for CALIFORNIA. Don't consider it if you are a sane individual.
> 
> Q: How do you leave Colorado with a million bucks? A: Arrive with three Millon.



Oregone and Warshington have become the same. It is getting more liberal and expensive here every day. Higher taxes, higher cost of living, and a haven for homeless bums. These states are also becoming sanctuaries for illegals, like California.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 7, 2016)

windthrown said:


> Oregone and Warshington have become the same. It is getting more liberal and expensive here every day. Higher taxes, higher cost of living, and a haven for homeless bums. These states are also becoming sanctuaries for illegals, like California.



Oh, and do not forget they are becoming more LGBTQ friendly as well. The governor of Oregone is one ugly lezbo-hetero (seems she cannot make up her mind what sex she is or prefers). The last mayor of Portland was a gay pedophile. The more queer, the better here!


----------



## madhatte (Dec 7, 2016)

Ehh, that's all private matters, and none of my affair. Live and let live.


----------



## slowp (Dec 7, 2016)

windthrown said:


> Oh, and do not forget they are becoming more LGBTQ friendly as well. The governor of Oregone is one ugly lezbo-hetero (seems she cannot make up her mind what sex she is or prefers). The last mayor of Portland was a gay pedophile. The more queer, the better here!



That should not matter! Gawd, the same ol same ol about how a woman looks. You need some help. Maybe actually get to know somebody who might could be different from you. Or run away to Idaho. There's probably a few Nazi hangouts still there for you where you can bash anybody who dares to differ from you. Go.


----------



## Big Block (Dec 7, 2016)

And the $hit show begins


----------



## madhatte (Dec 7, 2016)

No need for that.


----------



## bitzer (Dec 8, 2016)

Look, mister, there's... two kinds of dumb, a... guy that gets naked and runs out in the snow and barks at the moon, and, a, guy who does the same thing in my living room. First one don't matter, the second one you're kinda forced to deal with.-Hoosiers


----------



## Haywire (Dec 8, 2016)

slowp said:


> That should not matter! Gawd, the same ol same ol about how a woman looks. You need some help. Maybe actually get to know somebody who might could be different from you. Or run away to Idaho. There's probably a few Nazi hangouts still there for you where you can bash anybody who dares to differ from you. Go.



I know a lot of good folks from Idaho, none of 'em are Nazis.


----------



## slowp (Dec 8, 2016)

Haywire said:


> I know a lot of good folks from Idaho, none of 'em are Nazis.



Yes, note the use of the word *few*. We probably have as many in our state, they just have not come up on the radar like the Hayden Lake bunch did. Note the use of the word did. Windthrown has mentioned in the past that he wants to move to Idaho. I'm sorry...


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 8, 2016)

Ironically the Hayden Lake bunch lost their property for shooting up a car, that had backfired while driving by...

Good stuff right there...

Also though of this earlier today, far as I know the only .50 bmg rifle to be used in a crime in the united states, was... drum roll pleas...

A group of neo nazis ambushed a couple armored cars in the 70's... 

just some triffia... or a glimpse inside my fevered brain one of the two.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 9, 2016)

Big Block said:


> And the $hit show begins



Not really. slowp has been on my ignore list for a long time here. If she wants to embrace all the flaming liberal LGBTQ stuff, that is great. She is not even in my state, so I could care less. My issue is with the shoving all this LGBTQ crap down everyone's throats here. I could care less what they do among themselves, but ~they~ want to make it EVERYONE's issue here, including mine. So I have taken a political stance. Treat them equal, but not with endless special privileges. And, as seen here, if I have a contrarian opinion, I am called a NAZI. Highly amusing. I have no affiliation with the Nazis, or the white supremacists, or the militias, and my father fought the Nazis in the North Atlantic in WWII. Many of my friends are JEWS, hispanics and blacks (explain THAT, Ms Nazi-labeling slowp). Nor am I anti-LGBTQ. I just refuse to EMBRACE it. But noooooooo..... I am labeled a fascist anyway. By who? Someone who claims to know all about the PNW, labels me as a Nazi, and is so contrarian to what I see every day here in the PNW that it is pathetic (and why I tossed her on my iggy list long ago). 

I am used to it though. I have a second cousin that is a lesbian and lives in NY. I removed her from my FB account because I was tired of all of her LGBTQ politics and issue posts. But oh no! If I do not openly EMBRACE gay rights, fanatically support all of their issues and leftist politics, I am an evil fascist gay-hating Nazi. In truth I do not care about gay rights or politics, either way. But it has become so political here now. This state is also becoming an openly illegal alien sanctuary, which I detest. OR and WA are so openly supportive of the homeless we have become a magnet for every bum in the US and Canada. I trip over homeless camps here wherever I go lately in Portland and Seattle. The states have also become a haven for LGBTQ issues, and they want a raft of special treatment for being what they are. 

In the end? This last election was a referendum on these issues, and the Democratic party was voted down in spades across the nation. The Republicans now hold more offices in the US than any other time in history. The tide is against these leftist policies and issues, simply because they have gone too far. If you do not believe me, then listen to Bill Maher, who (to my shock) is saying the same thing. The leftists are flocking here to the west coast in droves it seems. And the likes of me are being forced out. Not just by politics, but by insane hikes in prices. My property has quadrupled since I bought it 6 years ago. Taxes are going up as well to support all the illegals and bums and special programs. The cost of living is also going way up. I can buy a nice place in Boise for 1/3 the price of this place, with more land and a newer house in it. So I will likely leave, and be happy doing so. And if all the lefties cheer me on for leaving? Hey, great. But really, up here in the Cascades, my neighbors are mostly conservatives. And politically speaking, it is conservative from here going east all the way to Illinois.


----------



## bitzer (Dec 9, 2016)

Excellent post sir! That was my point with the Hoosiers quote. You do what you want when you're at home. You bring it to my place and now I have to deal with it.


----------



## Big Block (Dec 10, 2016)

windthrown said:


> Not really. slowp has been on my ignore list for a long time here. If she wants to embrace all the flaming liberal LGBTQ stuff, that is great. She is not even in my state, so I could care less. My issue is with the shoving all this LGBTQ crap down everyone's throats here. I could care less what they do among themselves, but ~they~ want to make it EVERYONE's issue here, including mine. So I have taken a political stance. Treat them equal, but not with endless special privileges. And, as seen here, if I have a contrarian opinion, I am called a NAZI. Highly amusing. I have no affiliation with the Nazis, or the white supremacists, or the militias, and my father fought the Nazis in the North Atlantic in WWII. Many of my friends are JEWS, hispanics and blacks (explain THAT, Ms Nazi-labeling slowp). Nor am I anti-LGBTQ. I just refuse to EMBRACE it. But noooooooo..... I am labeled a fascist anyway. By who? Someone who claims to know all about the PNW, labels me as a Nazi, and is so contrarian to what I see every day here in the PNW that it is pathetic (and why I tossed her on my iggy list long ago).
> 
> I am used to it though. I have a second cousin that is a lesbian and lives in NY. I removed her from my FB account because I was tired of all of her LGBTQ politics and issue posts. But oh no! If I do not openly EMBRACE gay rights, fanatically support all of their issues and leftist politics, I am an evil fascist gay-hating Nazi. In truth I do not care about gay rights or politics, either way. But it has become so political here now. This state is also becoming an openly illegal alien sanctuary, which I detest. OR and WA are so openly supportive of the homeless we have become a magnet for every bum in the US and Canada. I trip over homeless camps here wherever I go lately in Portland and Seattle. The states have also become a haven for LGBTQ issues, and they want a raft of special treatment for being what they are.
> 
> In the end? This last election was a referendum on these issues, and the Democratic party was voted down in spades across the nation. The Republicans now hold more offices in the US than any other time in history. The tide is against these leftist policies and issues, simply because they have gone too far. If you do not believe me, then listen to Bill Maher, who (to my shock) is saying the same thing. The leftists are flocking here to the west coast in droves it seems. And the likes of me are being forced out. Not just by politics, but by insane hikes in prices. My property has quadrupled since I bought it 6 years ago. Taxes are going up as well to support all the illegals and bums and special programs. The cost of living is also going way up. I can buy a nice place in Boise for 1/3 the price of this place, with more land and a newer house in it. So I will likely leave, and be happy doing so. And if all the lefties cheer me on for leaving? Hey, great. But really, up here in the Cascades, my neighbors are mostly conservatives. And politically speaking, it is conservative from here going east all the way to Illinois.



Well said


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 10, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> makes great sense to me.
> I have no idea for the life of me why the light wasn't going on when you said 27?
> Even know I thought you were thinking that. The hamster was asleep at the wheel that time.
> 
> ...



The local foresters use C-Units here too. They gave us a chart to convert to cords, I want to say it was to divide the C-Unit by 1.28? That sound right?
Cords I understand, board feet somewhat too.

On land we have logged, we average about 4-7 cords an acre, depending on area.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 10, 2016)

[QUOTE="windthrown, post: 6073082, . 

And of course the US west is weed friendly now too. AK, CO, WA, OR, CA, and NV are all legal to smoke rec weed in (and most allow you to grow your own).[/QUOTE]

I guess you can buy weed here at stores. Dunno, shoot if I'm feeling peakish after a week of hard work I might indulge in a barley pop and that puts me right to sleep.


----------



## slowp (Dec 10, 2016)

Nope, I don't want Windthrown to embrace, I just don't want to hear his insults. I do apologize for being dragged down to his level. Oh, and nobody is making him embrace anything. But he's insulting women. All that matters is our looks apparently. I keep hoping our country is advanced enough to get past that and apparently we are in for a major backslide. If you men were women, you might feel a bit insulted too. Now I've got snow to move.


I think I am done here.


----------



## bitzer (Dec 10, 2016)

He was insulting one woman I think. Unfortunately the human eye is trained to see symmetry as beautiful by nature. Everyone does it wether they want to or not. On the other hand if one dude calls another dude ugly or if a woman calls a dude ugly it's not a problem. It's also the same when a girl says a guy is hot but if a guy says a girl is hot he's a pervert or something. Double standards all around. Don't worry everyone will offend someone.


----------



## olyman (Dec 10, 2016)

windthrown said:


> Not really. slowp has been on my ignore list for a long time here. If she wants to embrace all the flaming liberal LGBTQ stuff, that is great. She is not even in my state, so I could care less. My issue is with the shoving all this LGBTQ crap down everyone's throats here. I could care less what they do among themselves, but ~they~ want to make it EVERYONE's issue here, including mine. So I have taken a political stance. Treat them equal, but not with endless special privileges. And, as seen here, if I have a contrarian opinion, I am called a NAZI. Highly amusing. I have no affiliation with the Nazis, or the white supremacists, or the militias, and my father fought the Nazis in the North Atlantic in WWII. Many of my friends are JEWS, hispanics and blacks (explain THAT, Ms Nazi-labeling slowp). Nor am I anti-LGBTQ. I just refuse to EMBRACE it. But noooooooo..... I am labeled a fascist anyway. By who? Someone who claims to know all about the PNW, labels me as a Nazi, and is so contrarian to what I see every day here in the PNW that it is pathetic (and why I tossed her on my iggy list long ago).
> 
> I am used to it though. I have a second cousin that is a lesbian and lives in NY. I removed her from my FB account because I was tired of all of her LGBTQ politics and issue posts. But oh no! If I do not openly EMBRACE gay rights, fanatically support all of their issues and leftist politics, I am an evil fascist gay-hating Nazi. In truth I do not care about gay rights or politics, either way. But it has become so political here now. This state is also becoming an openly illegal alien sanctuary, which I detest. OR and WA are so openly supportive of the homeless we have become a magnet for every bum in the US and Canada. I trip over homeless camps here wherever I go lately in Portland and Seattle. The states have also become a haven for LGBTQ issues, and they want a raft of special treatment for being what they are.
> 
> In the end? This last election was a referendum on these issues, and the Democratic party was voted down in spades across the nation. The Republicans now hold more offices in the US than any other time in history. The tide is against these leftist policies and issues, simply because they have gone too far. If you do not believe me, then listen to Bill Maher, who (to my shock) is saying the same thing. The leftists are flocking here to the west coast in droves it seems. And the likes of me are being forced out. Not just by politics, but by insane hikes in prices. My property has quadrupled since I bought it 6 years ago. Taxes are going up as well to support all the illegals and bums and special programs. The cost of living is also going way up. I can buy a nice place in Boise for 1/3 the price of this place, with more land and a newer house in it. So I will likely leave, and be happy doing so. And if all the lefties cheer me on for leaving? Hey, great. But really, up here in the Cascades, my neighbors are mostly conservatives. And politically speaking, it is conservative from here going east all the way to Illinois.


great post,,o wise one!!!!


----------



## madhatte (Dec 10, 2016)

I just like to avoid politics online altogether. I encourage the same of you, my friends and peers. It's a bit different around the old campfire, where there is no keyboard with which to divide and conquer. Let us not be forced to delete posts, shall we?


----------



## chucker (Dec 10, 2016)

Flymesouth said:


> Agree!!!!! Arguing on the internet is kinda' like winning gold at the Special Olympics; it's cool, but the bottom line is you're still retarded!


tell this remark to "ONE OF YOUR OWN IF YOU ARE SO LUCKY TO HAVE A HEALTHY CHILD WITH SPECIAL NEED'S" ! retardation , IS WHAT YOU ARE SPOUTING WITH OUT KNOWLEDG OF !! you sir,(I am assuming)are one in need of a medial!


----------



## Flymesouth (Dec 10, 2016)

chucker said:


> tell this remark to "ONE OF YOUR OWN IF YOU ARE SO LUCKY TO HAVE A HEALTHY CHILD WITH SPECIAL NEED'S" ! retardation , IS WHAT YOU ARE SPOUTING WITH OUT KNOWLEDG OF !! you sir,(I am assuming)are one in need of a medial!


Ok and thanks.


----------



## big hank (Dec 12, 2016)

I'd stay in Canada


----------



## SliverPicker (Dec 12, 2016)

bitzer said:


> Look, mister, there's... two kinds of dumb, a... guy that gets naked and runs out in the snow and barks at the moon, and, a, guy who does the same thing in my living room. First one don't matter, the second one you're kinda forced to deal with.-Hoosiers



That whole runnin' and barkin' comment hits a little close to home, but I'll let ya slide this time. Hehe! Awesome.

(Think "Yooper sauna night.")


----------



## madhatte (Dec 12, 2016)

Ah, Yoopers, they are a special breed. I feel like I could live there but I'd never get the accent right.


----------



## chucker (Dec 12, 2016)

madhatte said:


> Ah, Yoopers, they are a special breed. I feel like I could live there but I'd never get the accent right.


? 3 shots, a couple of snorts and a big ole wad of red man could maybe make you chatter like a yoouuppeerr.... lol


----------



## madhatte (Dec 13, 2016)

ah no dere's a certain joie de vivre dere dat I ehn't lernt jus yet


----------



## windthrown (Dec 13, 2016)

My mom was born in the UP. Two accents from the UP as I recall. One was that north Midwestern twang that I like, more like what they speak in Upper WI and MN, and lower MI. The other is called Yoopanese and has the more Finnish-German sound to it. "Say ya to da UP, Eh? You betcha!" It all sounds normal to me. Some here in west Oregon speak a type of Alaska-Canook slang that is similar with a lot of eh's and ya's. Sarah Palin has that dialect. I can drift into that dialect very easy as well as the UP, NYC and Boston dialects.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 13, 2016)

windthrown said:


> Not really. slowp has been on my ignore list for a long time here. If she wants to embrace all the flaming liberal LGBTQ stuff, that is great. She is not even in my state, so I could care less. My issue is with the shoving all this LGBTQ crap down everyone's throats here. I could care less what they do among themselves, but ~they~ want to make it EVERYONE's issue here, including mine. So I have taken a political stance. Treat them equal, but not with endless special privileges. And, as seen here, if I have a contrarian opinion, I am called a NAZI. Highly amusing. I have no affiliation with the Nazis, or the white supremacists, or the militias, and my father fought the Nazis in the North Atlantic in WWII. Many of my friends are JEWS, hispanics and blacks (explain THAT, Ms Nazi-labeling slowp). Nor am I anti-LGBTQ. I just refuse to EMBRACE it. But noooooooo..... I am labeled a fascist anyway. By who? Someone who claims to know all about the PNW, labels me as a Nazi, and is so contrarian to what I see every day here in the PNW that it is pathetic (and why I tossed her on my iggy list long ago).
> 
> I am used to it though. I have a second cousin that is a lesbian and lives in NY. I removed her from my FB account because I was tired of all of her LGBTQ politics and issue posts. But oh no! If I do not openly EMBRACE gay rights, fanatically support all of their issues and leftist politics, I am an evil fascist gay-hating Nazi. In truth I do not care about gay rights or politics, either way. But it has become so political here now. This state is also becoming an openly illegal alien sanctuary, which I detest. OR and WA are so openly supportive of the homeless we have become a magnet for every bum in the US and Canada. I trip over homeless camps here wherever I go lately in Portland and Seattle. The states have also become a haven for LGBTQ issues, and they want a raft of special treatment for being what they are.
> 
> In the end? This last election was a referendum on these issues, and the Democratic party was voted down in spades across the nation. The Republicans now hold more offices in the US than any other time in history. The tide is against these leftist policies and issues, simply because they have gone too far. If you do not believe me, then listen to Bill Maher, who (to my shock) is saying the same thing. The leftists are flocking here to the west coast in droves it seems. And the likes of me are being forced out. Not just by politics, but by insane hikes in prices. My property has quadrupled since I bought it 6 years ago. Taxes are going up as well to support all the illegals and bums and special programs. The cost of living is also going way up. I can buy a nice place in Boise for 1/3 the price of this place, with more land and a newer house in it. So I will likely leave, and be happy doing so. And if all the lefties cheer me on for leaving? Hey, great. But really, up here in the Cascades, my neighbors are mostly conservatives. And politically speaking, it is conservative from here going east all the way to Illinois.


Being nave, I didn't know what LGBT meant until I found out here it means Liquor, Guns, Bacon and Tits. WTF?


----------



## chucker (Dec 13, 2016)

Gypo Logger said:


> Being nave, I didn't know what LGBT meant until I found out here it means Liquor, Guns, Bacon and Tits. WTF?


lol ! this I could deal/live with .......... and to think I moved from the wet coast thinking it meant something else? lol


----------



## windthrown (Dec 13, 2016)

Gypo Logger said:


> Being nave, I didn't know what LGBT meant until I found out here it means Liquor, Guns, Bacon and Tits. WTF?


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 14, 2016)

You might get here, but you might not ever leave.


----------



## chucker (Dec 14, 2016)

that's crazy! was it from rain or the quake the other day off the coast? I wouldn't want to be the dozer operator setting there waiting for the go a head!


----------



## Flymesouth (Dec 14, 2016)

Ok so I clearly overstepped some bounds. But rest assured I've learned my lesson! I sincerely apologize to anyone disabled I might've offended. I henceforth will take what I've learned here and use said instances in all forthcoming conversations outside the net world.
Homosexuals, women's reproductive organs, breasts, and posteriors, etc are apparently fair game... who knew? On a side note I ordered a rim sprocket kit for the Dolmar PS-510. It may or may not fit, hmmmm. Anyway Got a date with a 2 A.M. flight to Zurich then a rental to St. Anton to do some skiing. Don't do anything I wouldn't do...which considering I'm a slack-jawed miscreant means open season! 
Cheers


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 14, 2016)

chucker said:


> that's crazy! was it from rain or the quake the other day off the coast? I wouldn't want to be the dozer operator setting there waiting for the go a head!



They cut the bottom off an unstable slope, the rain and gravity did the rest. All of the highways here have similar problems, some day we will get trapped here.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 14, 2016)

The Siskiyou and Klamath Mountains are incredibly steep. I have off-roaded all over those mountains and there are always wash-outs, slides and road closures. Many places around there that I have been to previously are now inaccessible due to wash outs and land slides. Similar things have happened around Big Basin in Santa Cruz, down Highway 1 south of Monterey, and north of SF on Highway 1.

The road into my place here in the Cascades is prone to slides and they have permanent rock slide warning signs with a number to call if there is a slide. Right now there is a collection of huge boulders along the road from recent slides. There are also a lot of tree trunks sitting along it from windthrow during last week's ice storm. I need to go out and do some firewood harvesting with my chainsaws after this next storm passes. I will take anything except the cottonwood.


----------



## SliverPicker (Dec 17, 2016)

Palin sounds like she's from MN. Can't understand half of what she says.

windthrown, where's your mom from in the U.P.?


----------



## Dieseldash (Dec 20, 2016)

Gypo Logger said:


> Being nave, I didn't know what LGBT meant until I found out here it means Liquor, Guns, Bacon and Tits. WTF?



Ok you made me laugh!!

I guess we'll let you move down here. Lol

There's a bunch of nice places in the US just like Canada. There's also places to avoid. Anywhere in the upper Midwest would be a seamless transition from Canada ( they even have Tim Hortons). For mountains Colorado is great but crazy money now days......look at WY, ID, and MT

Another nice place for woodlands is the Ozarks in southern Missouri and Northwest Arkansas. Lots of trees, cheap land, and nice weather. 

You can't go wrong with the 30-30 either.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 20, 2016)

windthrown said:


> Not really. slowp has been on my ignore list for a long time here. If she wants to embrace all the flaming liberal LGBTQ stuff, that is great. She is not even in my state, so I could care less. My issue is with the shoving all this LGBTQ crap down everyone's throats here. I could care less what they do among themselves, but ~they~ want to make it EVERYONE's issue here, including mine. So I have taken a political stance. Treat them equal, but not with endless special privileges. And, as seen here, if I have a contrarian opinion, I am called a NAZI. Highly amusing. I have no affiliation with the Nazis, or the white supremacists, or the militias, and my father fought the Nazis in the North Atlantic in WWII. Many of my friends are JEWS, hispanics and blacks (explain THAT, Ms Nazi-labeling slowp). Nor am I anti-LGBTQ. I just refuse to EMBRACE it. But noooooooo..... I am labeled a fascist anyway. By who? Someone who claims to know all about the PNW, labels me as a Nazi, and is so contrarian to what I see every day here in the PNW that it is pathetic (and why I tossed her on my iggy list long ago).
> 
> I am used to it though. I have a second cousin that is a lesbian and lives in NY. I removed her from my FB account because I was tired of all of her LGBTQ politics and issue posts. But oh no! If I do not openly EMBRACE gay rights, fanatically support all of their issues and leftist politics, I am an evil fascist gay-hating Nazi. In truth I do not care about gay rights or politics, either way. But it has become so political here now. This state is also becoming an openly illegal alien sanctuary, which I detest. OR and WA are so openly supportive of the homeless we have become a magnet for every bum in the US and Canada. I trip over homeless camps here wherever I go lately in Portland and Seattle. The states have also become a haven for LGBTQ issues, and they want a raft of special treatment for being what they are.
> 
> In the end? This last election was a referendum on these issues, and the Democratic party was voted down in spades across the nation. The Republicans now hold more offices in the US than any other time in history. The tide is against these leftist policies and issues, simply because they have gone too far. If you do not believe me, then listen to Bill Maher, who (to my shock) is saying the same thing. The leftists are flocking here to the west coast in droves it seems. And the likes of me are being forced out. Not just by politics, but by insane hikes in prices. My property has quadrupled since I bought it 6 years ago. Taxes are going up as well to support all the illegals and bums and special programs. The cost of living is also going way up. I can buy a nice place in Boise for 1/3 the price of this place, with more land and a newer house in it. So I will likely leave, and be happy doing so. And if all the lefties cheer me on for leaving? Hey, great. But really, up here in the Cascades, my neighbors are mostly conservatives. And politically speaking, it is conservative from here going east all the way to Illinois.


Henry, I'd take Slowp off your ignore list if I were you. She says alot of good stuff and its hard not to love her in spite of her Democratic views. I would really feel honoured to be in Patty's presence. When I come to Washington State, my first stop will be Patty's, as long as she doesn't slam the door in my face, for which I couldn't blame her. Patty is entitled to her own opinion even if we don't like it.
John


----------



## Tenderfoot (Dec 20, 2016)

@Gypo Logger This is just my opinion from getting sick recently, but I would stay in Canada where you have single payer. It is not the greatest, but healthcare costs in the USA can bankrupt a man real quick. I am thinking of going the other way. Moving to Canada. Have family up there. Rather be broke but with healthcare then broke and without.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 20, 2016)

Tenderfoot said:


> @Gypo Logger This is just my opinion from getting sick recently, but I would stay in Canada where you have single payer. It is not the greatest, but healthcare costs in the USA can bankrupt a man real quick. I am thinking of going the other way. Moving to Canada. Have family up there. Rather be broke but with healthcare then broke and without.


I hear ya, here in the Yukon when your retired, the government pays for everything, medical, firewood, glasses, dental, propane and income supplement. Not that I want to be in the easy chair, but they look after us here.


----------



## chucker (Dec 21, 2016)

Gypo Logger said:


> I hear ya, here in the Yukon when your retired, the government pays for everything, medical, firewood, glasses, dental, propane and income supplement. Not that I want to be in the easy chair, but they look after us here.


that's about as close to social security as one can get after retirement hey! so in Canada what is it called , a hand out to the worthless? worthless after retirement?


----------



## Tenderfoot (Dec 21, 2016)

Gypo Logger said:


> I hear ya, here in the Yukon when your retired, the government pays for everything, medical, firewood, glasses, dental, propane and income supplement. Not that I want to be in the easy chair, but they look after us here.


I wont get **** in the US of A. My generation likely will not see a dime of social security. If you hate the cold, move to the coast. The best state's welfare wise are on the West coast or Vermont. Vermont still has some logging, but not much.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 21, 2016)

chucker said:


> that's about as close to social security as one can get after retirement hey! so in Canada what is it called , a hand out to the worthless? worthless after retirement?


No, it's not like that up here. It's just that's there's so much gold up here that they have to figure out a fair way to spread it all around.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 21, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> [QUOTE="windthrown, post: 6073082, .
> 
> And of course the US west is weed friendly now too. AK, CO, WA, OR, CA, and NV are all legal to smoke rec weed in (and most allow you to grow your own).



I guess you can buy weed here at stores. Dunno, shoot if I'm feeling peakish after a week of hard work I might indulge in a barley pop and that puts me right to sleep.[/QUOTE]

Maine is making weed legal as well.


----------



## chucker (Dec 21, 2016)

Gypo Logger said:


> No, it's not like that up here. It's just that's there's so much gold up here that they have to figure out a fair way to spread it all around.


? "ALL THAT GLITTER'S" ??? HOPE THEY HAVE A RAINY DAY FUND FOR THE NEXT GENERATION !


----------



## chucker (Dec 21, 2016)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 544982


? so what kind of beverage you cooking up in the carboy?


----------



## Tenderfoot (Dec 21, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I guess you can buy weed here at stores. Dunno, shoot if I'm feeling peakish after a week of hard work I might indulge in a barley pop and that puts me right to sleep.



Maine is making weed legal as well.[/QUOTE]
CT has medical pot and Portland, ME has had up to a 1/2 oz as a ticket for at least four years. You kids and your devil's lettuce.


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 21, 2016)

Gypo Logger said:


> I hear ya, here in the Yukon when your retired, the government pays for everything, medical, firewood, glasses, dental, propane and income supplement. Not that I want to be in the easy chair, but they look after us here.



Here you get about 20% of what you need on social security, and only after you reach a certain age, for me its going to be 74, medicaid only kicks in after yer 60 and only covers very basic stuff, some prescriptions but not all even then its a copay. Anything else and yer on yer own.

Other wise yer on yer own, and to be honest I don't think we'll have social security by the time I want to retire, assuming I live that long.


----------



## olyman (Dec 21, 2016)

chucker said:


> ? so what kind of beverage you cooking up in the carboy?


ANYTHING, with high alcohol content.....he wants them wimmens inebriated quick!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chucker (Dec 21, 2016)

olyman said:


> ANYTHING, with high alcohol content.....he wants them wimmens inebriated quick!!!!!!!!!!


?? I think I might be able to remember them early, dumb, unmarried/single, un- adult- ish day's, night's and weekend's amongst other possibilities of life's lessons?? ! LOL


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 21, 2016)

Tenderfoot said:


> Maine is making weed legal as well.


CT has medical pot and Portland, ME has had up to a 1/2 oz as a ticket for at least four years. You kids and your devil's lettuce.[/QUOTE]

Maine had had medical weed for several years, I mean legal like can go in a store and buy it, same as a jug of booze.


----------



## olyman (Dec 21, 2016)

chucker said:


> ?? I think I might be able to remember them early, dumb, unmarried/single, un- adult- ish day's, night's and weekend's amongst other possibilities of life's lessons?? ! LOL


makes me wonder,,what causes our friend, to build a perfectly wonderful log cabin,,just before winter,,then sell it,,and move into a tar paper trailer............


----------



## chucker (Dec 21, 2016)

olyman said:


> makes me wonder,,what causes our friend, to build a perfectly wonderful log cabin,,just before winter,,then sell it,,and move into a tar paper trailer............


?? maybe one of them quick thinking inebriated wimmens, with a need of greed?


----------



## olyman (Dec 21, 2016)

chucker said:


> ?? maybe one of them quick thinking inebriated wimmens, with a need of greed?


naw. he said in one post,,he was selling it..id a waited till spring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## windthrown (Dec 22, 2016)

SliverPicker said:


> Palin sounds like she's from MN. Can't understand half of what she says.
> 
> windthrown, where's your mom from in the U.P.?



I understand what Sarah Palin says, word wise, no problemo. That does not mean that she always makes sense though.

My mom is from Ishpeming. My grandfather was a dentist there when he met my grandmother from Petoskey in the early 1920s. He was from Midland originally.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 22, 2016)

Gypo Logger said:


> No, it's not like that up here. It's just that's there's so much gold up here that they have to figure out a fair way to spread it all around.



GOLD!!! DID YOU SAY GOLD!?!?

The rush is on! I am gonna git me some of that thar gold up thar in the Yukon! Hot doggie! I am gonne be rich! Git me a pan and a shovel, and some long underwear, and head north.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 22, 2016)

Tenderfoot said:


> CT has medical pot and Portland, ME has had up to a 1/2 oz as a ticket for at least four years. You kids and your devil's lettuce.



Taxachusettes has made weed legal as well. 8 states now have legalized rec weed, as well as Waarshington, DC. I read that CT and RI may legalize it by state legislature, and beat MA to the tax revenue punch.


----------



## Country bumpkin (Dec 22, 2016)

West Virginia is really nice. Anywhere in the Appalachian mountains is great too!


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 22, 2016)

If I remember correctly last year Warshington brought in 1 billion in recreation pot taxes...

It kind of annoys me that Colorado gets the credit for legalizing it first, since Warshington voted on the same day, just took an hour or two longer to close the polls... Mountain vs pacific time and all that.


----------



## Tenderfoot (Dec 22, 2016)

windthrown said:


> Taxachusettes has made weed legal as well. 8 states now have legalized rec weed, as well as Waarshington, DC. I read that CT and RI may legalize it by state legislature, and beat MA to the tax revenue punch.


My mom is working on getting the permit to grow medical pot so she can be ready to sell recreational pot when it happens. Its going to happen. The govenor's son is too busy getting arrested for it. That meathead's even trashier son and his constant arrests are a major part of why we have such strict gun control and such loose pot laws.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 22, 2016)

northmanlogging said:


> If I remember correctly last year Warshington brought in 1 billion in recreation pot taxes...
> 
> It kind of annoys me that Colorado gets the credit for legalizing it first, since Warshington voted on the same day, just took an hour or two longer to close the polls... Mountain vs pacific time and all that.



Yah. Technically Colorado legalized it first, so they get more 'credit'. Washington lowered the sales and excise taxes on weed in July though, and made it legal to grow 4 medical plants with just a doctor's Rx. So no WA state WMMP permits are required unless you want to grow more than the 4 plants. The prices in WA are also dropping from an excess harvest this year. The same thing is happening in Colorado. Supply is exceeding demand in those 2 states.


----------



## 1270d (Dec 22, 2016)

windthrown said:


> I understand what Sarah Palin says, word wise, no problemo. That does not mean that she always makes sense though.
> 
> My mom is from Ishpeming. My grandfather was a dentist there when he met my grandmother from Petoskey in the early 1920s. He was from Midland originally.




What is the family name if you don't mind me asking. My family has been in Ishpeming since around 1900.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 23, 2016)

chucker said:


> ? so what kind of beverage you cooking up in the carboy?


Just beer, should be 12% when its done. Wish You all were here so we could share it on New Years.


----------



## chucker (Dec 23, 2016)

Gypo Logger said:


> Just beer, should be 12% when its done. Wish You all were here so we could share it on New Years.


? so is that an invite to the great white north to share a beer? lol always wanted to venture up to the tundra for a visit during the light period! don't think I could function on a 24/7 night time schedule as this old tired body is trained to sleep when dark, and not hibernate like a bear. either way northern neighbor and fellow wood cutting brother! stay warm, stay sane and not to full on sudddzzzz,s. "MERRY CHRISTMAS" & "HAPPY NEW YEAR" !


----------



## windthrown (Dec 23, 2016)

1270d said:


> What is the family name if you don't mind me asking. My family has been in Ishpeming since around 1900.



He was Dr. Main. He set up shop there around 1905. After he met my grandmother in the early 20s, they became snow birds, and shuffled back and forth from MI to Florida. They all moved to Florida in the 1930s (Daytona Beach).


----------



## windthrown (Dec 23, 2016)

Gypo Logger said:


> Just beer, should be 12% when its done. Wish You all were here so we could share it on New Years.



Holy shirt! 12% "Beer"? That is called malt liqueur here. 12% is the standard ethanol content of wine. Marzen is kick-ass beer, and that is 'only' 6%. The beer sold at stores in Utah is 3.2... you can drink that stuff all day and not get a buzz.


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 23, 2016)

homebrew doesn't have any restrictions or weird taxes... so your limited by how much sugar the yeast can consume before dying in their own alcoholic waste.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 24, 2016)

northmanlogging said:


> homebrew doesn't have any restrictions or weird taxes... so your limited by how much sugar the yeast can consume before dying in their own alcoholic waste.


So very true. Alcohol is just yeast excrement.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 24, 2016)

northmanlogging said:


> homebrew doesn't have any restrictions or weird taxes... so your limited by how much sugar the yeast can consume before dying in their own alcoholic waste.



Restrictions depend on the state/province that it is brewed in. For example, home brewing in Utah was only legalized in 2009...


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 24, 2016)

Restriction are dependant on the folks caring wether they are restricted or not


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 25, 2016)

Not sure my facts are correct, but I think every American can have at least 500 gallons of homebrew at any given time as long as it's for personal consumption, which only makes sence and sounds more than fair.
Long Live the United States! Everyone is welcome up here. The North is a beautiful place.
John


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 25, 2016)

Wa state, 500 gallons of beer/wine and it can't leave your property, or be sold.

And a newish law, i think 50 gallons of shine per year, don't quote me on that though, I know you can make your own legally now, but I'm not positive on the quantity. The Homebrew supply place has electric table top stills that will produce about a 5th/liter in 4 hours.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 27, 2016)

northmanlogging said:


> And a newish law, i think 50 gallons of shine per year, don't quote me on that though, I know you can make your own legally now, but I'm not positive on the quantity. The Homebrew supply place has electric table top stills that will produce about a 5th/liter in 4 hours.



Wrong. According to the Washington state Liquor and Cannabis Board web site ( http://lcb.wa.gov/enforcement/distillery-faq ) :

*I want to make small amounts of distilled spirits as a hobby. Is this legal? *
No, it is illegal to produce distilled spirits without a license.


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 27, 2016)

Well... wa state code only covers thse licensed to sell spirits, liquor and canabis control is only concerned with those who sell or manufavture for the puppse of selling.

But iv been wrong before and i am not a lawyer, doesnt chanhe the fact that an electric still is available over the counter


----------



## windthrown (Dec 28, 2016)

northmanlogging said:


> Well... wa state code only covers thse licensed to sell spirits, liquor and canabis control is only concerned with those who sell or manufavture for the puppse of selling.
> 
> But iv been wrong before and i am not a lawyer, doesnt chanhe the fact that an electric still is available over the counter



Again you are WRONG. WA state code and law covers EVERYONE in the state, and it applies to EVERYONE. No exceptions. The spirits and cannabis licensing laws are not just for those that manufacture or grow with the intent of selling. The laws are simple and apply to everyone: No one in WA state can legally grow recreational marijuana without a license, and no one in WA state can legally produce distilled spirits without a license. Period. It does not matter what your ultimate intentions are or what you do with the weed or spirits. It also does not matter if you can buy clones and seeds on Craigslist or distillation equipment in stores. You have to have a license to legally grow recreational MJ and/or use distilling equipment to produce spirits in your state. They get away with selling this equipment in stores because it can also be used to distill essential oils from plants, and to distill water. Or be used by licensed distilleries. 

Also be advised that Federal laws strictly prohibits individuals from producing distilled spirits (ethyl alcohol) at home. Period. That applies to any state that you happen to be in, regardless of state laws. Also growing and/or having any marijuana is still a federal violation and you can still be charged with a federal crime in any US state or territory, regardless of it being legal in the state that you are in. Clear as mud? You seem to want to bend the laws to your wants based on abstract observations and conclusions. Be advised that ignorance of the law is not a defense in court. 

I am not a lawyer either, but these are pretty simple and straightforward laws. Let me reiterate for clarity though: Distilling spirits in WA state w/o a license is not legal under WA state law, and it is also not legal under federal law.


----------

